# IPOD Flash, le voila...



## corbuu (30 Novembre 2004)

Bon, suite aux études des financiers citées par Mac Gé dans les "Unes"... on peut voir que les marchés financiers attendant un IPOD Flash et un hub numerique Apple.

Moi je pense qu'ils voient bon dans l'IPOD Flash. Un IPOD qui ferait apareil photo à 3 Mega pixel, simple, rapide et disigné Apple !

Je pense que c'est imminent, ils ne peuvent pas l'ajouter à l'ipod car ca ferait un ipod moche. C'est une bonne strategie de proposer toute une gamme IPOD Photo/flash/U2/normal/mini...

Les voyez vous sortir pour Janvier ? C'est moins sur ça...


----------



## ficelle (30 Novembre 2004)

par ipod flash, la rumeur sous-entend un ipod à memoire flash, et non un appareil photo


----------



## Caster (30 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Bon, suite aux études des financiers citées par Mac Gé dans les "Unes"... on peut voir que les marchés financiers attendant un IPOD Flash et un hub numerique Apple.
> 
> Moi je pense qu'ils voient bon dans l'IPOD Flash. Un IPOD qui ferait apareil photo à 3 Mega pixel, simple, rapide et disigné Apple !
> 
> ...




je ne pense pas à un Ipod appareil photo ...... mais une version Flash toute simple comme disent les rumeurs 

Malleureusement on attend tous un PDA signé Apple .... mais suite aux déboirs de Palm et à Sony qui a quitté le navire juste à temps ...... Ipapy a certainement eu raison d'abandonner le projet ou de l'ajourner  !!!


----------



## corbuu (30 Novembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> par ipod flash, la rumeur sous-entend un ipod à memoire flash, et non un appareil photo



a bon ? 
quel interet d'un ipod à memoire flash à part fournir un ipod à 0,5 go tout petit qui reduit l'image de marque d'apple ???


----------



## Fulvio (30 Novembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> a bon ?
> quel interet d'un ipod à memoire flash à part fournir un ipod à 0,5 go tout petit qui reduit l'image de marque d'apple ???


 Il y a un marché pour les lecteur mp3 à mémoire flash, moins chers et plus compacts que les lecteurs à DD, et je ne vois pas en quoi, si Apple s'y lance, cela réduirait son image de marque.

 Mais il reste à prouver que Apple souhaite s'y lancer.


----------



## iTof (30 Novembre 2004)

corbuu voulait peut-être tout simplement dire que cela réduirait "l'image de la marque Apple" car les lecteurs Mp3 à mémoires flash sont plus petits, donc moins de place pour mettre le logo, la pomme...  la porte  ?


----------



## Fulvio (1 Décembre 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> corbuu voulait peut-être tout simplement dire que cela réduirait "l'image de la marque Apple" car les lecteurs Mp3 à mémoires flash sont plus petits, donc moins de place pour mettre le logo, la pomme...


 Fichtre, je n'y avais pas penser. Mais pourquoi diable Apple met elle un logo si petit sur les immenses façade des PowerMac et PowerBook 17" ?  Elle manque là une occasion d'agrandir son image de marque...



			
				iTof a dit:
			
		

> la porte  ?


 Attends, attends ! Je te suis


----------



## minime (1 Décembre 2004)

Apple a conquis la majeure partie du marché des lecteurs à disque dur (87,3% en septembre + 3,6% pour l'iPod HP), l'iPod mini s'attaquait déjà aux baladeurs à mémoire flash et depuis son lancement les ventes ont été démultipliées. Certains analystes estiment qu'Apple pourrait viser une nouvelle tranche du marché pour maintenir la croissance de l'iPod ou l'accelérer, en proposant un modèle plus abordable. Il pourrait s'agir d'un lecteur à disque dur (2 Go ou baisse de prix de l'iPod mini 4 Go ?) ou utilisant carrément de la mémoire flash. Si c'est leur intention il faudrait trouver le juste équilibre entre le prix et la capacité et conserver les points forts de l'iPod, l'interface et la molette, pour qu'il ne soit pas perçu comme un sous-iPod. Sur ce point l'iPod mini a très bien réussi, il est devenu plus hip que l'iPod blanc.


----------



## tyler_d (1 Décembre 2004)

tout à fait d'accord avec Minime



> Certains analystes estiment qu'Apple pourrait viser une nouvelle tranche du marché pour maintenir la croissance de l'iPod ou l'accelérer, en proposant un modèle plus abordable.


d'autant plus que la part de marché de l'ipod (aux usa) est légérement en baisse (de 5% je crois...) mais c'est surement du à la multiplication des concurrents, plus qu'à une baisse des ventes en volume de l'ipod...


----------



## mercutio (1 Décembre 2004)

Je verrai bien la collec suivante :

Un ipod flash 512 à 99 euros (New)
un ipod mini 1 Go à 149 euros (New)
Un ipod mini 4 Go à 199 euros (New price)


Je trouve qu'Apple "réduit" plus son image de marque en osant proposé des machines à 2000 euros avec 256 mo de ram, une carte graphique qui n'existe plus sur le marché et des DD anémiques...

Mais bon c une question de point de vue!!


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai bien la collec suivante :
> 
> Un ipod flash 512 à 99 euros (New)
> un ipod mini 1 Go à 149 euros (New)
> Un ipod mini 4 Go à 199 euros (New price)



4Go a 200E sa ferait dont une baisse de 79E, sa me parait très probable cependant la difference de 3Go pour 50Euro je ne sais pas si elle est pas un peu faible 



			
				mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve qu'Apple "réduit" plus son image de marque en osant proposé des machines à 2000 euros avec 256 mo de ram, une carte graphique qui n'existe plus sur le marché et des DD anémiques...
> 
> Mais bon c une question de point de vue!!


  

Là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai bien la collec suivante :
> 
> Un ipod flash 512 à 99 euros (New)
> un ipod mini 1 Go à 149 euros (New)
> Un ipod mini 4 Go à 199 euros (New price)


Moi je vois plutot

mini 5 ou 6GO à 240 (inutile qu'il baisse plus, c un secteur ou il y a peu de concurence)
Mini 2GO à 180 Euros

Pour le flash je ne sais pas, je vois bien un produit en pendentif 5 couleurs dispo 

A+
Michael


----------



## mercutio (1 Décembre 2004)

Inutile qu'il baisse plus ??? 

(inutile pour Apple sans soute vu le succès rencontré, mais bienvenue pour les consommateurs non ??)


----------



## Machistador (1 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Inutile qu'il baisse plus ???
> 
> (inutile pour Apple sans soute vu le succès rencontré, mais bienvenue pour les consommateurs non ??)


on s'est compris


----------



## ficelle (1 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Je verrai bien la collec suivante :
> 
> Un ipod flash 512 à 99 euros (New)
> un ipod mini 1 Go à 149 euros (New)
> ...




je verrais plutot...

Un ipod flash 512 à 99 euros (New)
un ipod flash 1 Go à 149 euros (New)
Un ipod mini 6 Go à 249 euros (New)


----------



## Pierrou (1 Décembre 2004)

512 mo pour 99¤ c'est pas cher, moi je pense que pour 512 mo, il faudrait compter au moins 150¤......


----------



## alarache62 (1 Décembre 2004)

Suffit de regarder la concurence et d'ajouter 40¤??
Pourquoi Apple qui a toutes les cartes en main: un produit mythique, une place dans le marché du lecteur MP3 de leader? Pourquoi braderait elle ses produits alors qu'elle ne l'a jamais fait pour ses Macs?

Donc +40¤ ou 50¤?? Désolé


----------



## La mouette (1 Décembre 2004)

C'est un peu hors sujet mais lorsque je vois les derniers iPod ( photos et U2)  Apple devrait revoir sa copie.... trop chers et n'apportent rien de nouveau sinon un look ( on aime ou pas) noir et des photsr sur un écran ridiculement petit pour visioner des photos...
J'ai reçu les deux aujourd'hui et franchement autant avant, ceux qui voyaient l'iPod étaient conquis, autant avec ces deux là...on me regarde de travers....mais bon les goûts et les couleurs.... :mouais:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (1 Décembre 2004)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu hors sujet mais lorsque je vois les derniers iPod ( photos et U2)  Apple devrait revoir sa copie.... trop chers et n'apportent rien de nouveau sinon un look ( on aime ou pas) noir et des photsr sur un écran ridiculement petit pour visioner des photos...
> J'ai reçu les deux aujourd'hui et franchement autant avant, ceux qui voyaient l'iPod étaient conquis, autant avec ces deux là...on me regarde de travers....mais bon les goûts et les couleurs.... :mouais:




Heu... Pour le U2 d'accord mais l'ipod photo est un bon produit (trop cher pour moi mais si je pouvais..) L'ipod photo est plutot fait pour les projeter sur un ecran télé


----------



## kamkil (2 Décembre 2004)

1Go en carte SD ça se trouve aujourd'hui autour de 100 euros sur le marché. Mettre un lecteur à carte dans un iPod ce serait pas trop le genre d'Apple non plus...

Donc ils pourraient très bien mettre deux cartes flash en interne et sortir un iPod Flash qui ferait entre 2 et 4Go pour un prix situé entre 130 et 190 euros/dollars/roupies
Ils vont pas mettre 36 000 modèles alors qu'on en a déjà pas mal. Et puis 4Go c'est déjà assez petit comme ça alors descendre trop bas ça n'aurait pas de sens!
En tout cas si Apple sort un iPod Flash ils remixeront l'iPod Mini à coup sur en lui rajoutant juste un plus gros disque de l'ordre de 6-10Go en gardant un prix similaire


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

corbuu a dit:
			
		

> Bon, suite aux études des financiers citées par Mac Gé dans les "Unes"... on peut voir que les marchés financiers attendant un IPOD Flash et un hub numerique Apple.
> 
> Moi je pense qu'ils voient bon dans l'IPOD Flash. Un IPOD qui ferait apareil photo à 3 Mega pixel, simple, rapide et disigné Apple !
> 
> ...


----------



## dajay (2 Décembre 2004)

J'ai switché il y a moins de trois mois, notamment grâce un buzz crée par l'iPod et j'avoue que depuis, j'ai été conquis par la catégorie Hardware d'Apple (j'ai un Pbook 12"). Et tous mes amis proches vont où sont sur le point de switcher ou d'investir dans une machine Apple en plus de leur PC.

Par contre, l'iPod est loin de rencontrer le même succès. 1 parceque la finition n'est pas si exceptionnelle. 2 à cause des fonctionnalités limitée par rapport aux produits concurrents tout à fait compatible avec la gamme Apple. Personellement j'ai hésité, et la seule raison qui me ferait "craquer" pour un iPod est iTunes. Malheureusement j'ai besoin d'un appareil avec entrée audio, j'ai vraiment espéré que les nouveaux iPod (Photo/U2) en auraient. Et j'ai été TRES déçu. Je vais donc me diriger chez Archos. Je ne compte pas  relancer un le débat, mais juste signaler ce paradoxe: la gamme d'ordinateur Apple en général permet de faire quasiment tout ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un PC, et elle le fait beaucoup mieux. Par contre, l'iPod est très loin de permettre de faire ce que la concurrence propose. Et elle ne le fait pas forcément mieux. 

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2004)

> Et elle ne le fait pas forcément mieux.



Bah la dessus je n'suis pas trop d'accord... la molette cliquable est unique en son genre et ça tu ne le retrouve sur aucun autre baladeur....


----------



## Ali Baba (2 Décembre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> paradoxe: la gamme d'ordinateur Apple en général permet de faire quasiment tout ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un PC, et elle le fait beaucoup mieux. Par contre, l'iPod est très loin de permettre de faire ce que la concurrence propose. Et elle ne le fait pas forcément mieux.


Dans ce cas, double paradoxe, car les ordinateurs ne se vendent pas bien tandis que l'iPod est leader mondial.  :hein:


----------



## corbuu (2 Décembre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> J'ai switché il y a moins de trois mois, notamment grâce un buzz crée par l'iPod et j'avoue que depuis, j'ai été conquis par la catégorie Hardware d'Apple (j'ai un Pbook 12"). Et tous mes amis proches vont où sont sur le point de switcher ou d'investir dans une machine Apple en plus de leur PC.
> 
> Par contre, l'iPod est loin de rencontrer le même succès. 1 parceque la finition n'est pas si exceptionnelle. 2 à cause des fonctionnalités limitée par rapport aux produits concurrents tout à fait compatible avec la gamme Apple. Personellement j'ai hésité, et la seule raison qui me ferait "craquer" pour un iPod est iTunes. Malheureusement j'ai besoin d'un appareil avec entrée audio, j'ai vraiment espéré que les nouveaux iPod (Photo/U2) en auraient. Et j'ai été TRES déçu. Je vais donc me diriger chez Archos. Je ne compte pas  relancer un le débat, mais juste signaler ce paradoxe: la gamme d'ordinateur Apple en général permet de faire quasiment tout ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un PC, et elle le fait beaucoup mieux. Par contre, l'iPod est très loin de permettre de faire ce que la concurrence propose. Et elle ne le fait pas forcément mieux.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.



tu n'as que ton point de vue en tete.
Je me disais la meme chose il y a 8 mois quand j'habitais encore en france.
Depuis je suis parti pour londres et j'ai vu dans le bus ou le metro tout le monde avec un ipod. Bon, ca ne m'a rien fait j'ai juste été content pour apple. 
J'ai commencé à reflechir à l'achat d'un ipod car je me fesait chier tous les jours dans le bus 45 minutes à rien faire.
J'ai regardé les archos evidememnt et franchement c extremement moche et ca prends trop de place pour que je le mette dans ma poche rapidement. 
bien evidememnt j'aurais aimé trouver une entrée audio sur l'ipod, mais finalement ca n'a pas été un frein du tout. J'ai compris que si apple ne propose pas ce genre de choses c'est simplement pour GARDER SON DESIGN ! 
Si l'ipod est si joli c'est parcequ'il est petit. Pour etre petit, tu dois limiter les fonctions !

J'ai eut l'IPOD photo dans ma main depuis, et il est à la limite de ce que j'aimerais avoir. Il est, a mon avis, trop large en profondeur (dû au disque dur de 60 Go).

J'ai donc acheté un ipod 20go.
J'ecoute la musique chaque jour, je plug l'ipod rapidement et c'est parti. Pas besoin de 40000 fonctions qui servent à rien. Par contre je suis sur d'avoir un apareil sûr, de qualité et joli.

voila mon opinion


----------



## dajay (4 Décembre 2004)

> tu n'as que ton point de vue en tete.



Je rêve... mon post exposait d'abord le point de vue des personnes que j'ai voulu faire switcher ibook+ipod *puis* le mien.



> J'ai regardé les archos evidememnt et franchement c extremement moche et ca prends trop de place pour que je le mette dans ma poche rapidement.



Si ça ce n'est pas être partial... Mon directeur de thèse pro à un Gmini 120 depuis un ou deux ans et il en est tout à fait content... il compte passer sur le futur d'Archos. Le Gmini 420 fait un tabac  et les retours sont extrèmement positif (voir le topic dédié sur HFR). Enfin bref.



> J'ai compris que si apple ne propose pas ce genre de choses c'est simplement pour GARDER SON DESIGN !
> Si l'ipod est si joli c'est parcequ'il est petit. Pour etre petit, tu dois limiter les fonctions !



C'est une blague ? Même un mini mini lecteur a mémoire flash style ibead ou ioneit à une entrée audio...
Bref comme tu le signale c'est ton avis.

Bien sur que j'aimerais avoir un iPod pour récupérer mes sons iTunes en mobilité, même à un tarif supérieur... Mais désolé il manque trop de choses à cet appareil.



> Dans ce cas, double paradoxe, car les ordinateurs ne se vendent pas bien tandis que l'iPod est leader mondial.



Marketing quand tu nous tiens


----------



## kodex (5 Décembre 2004)

dajay a dit:
			
		

> Marketing quand tu nous tiens



Et bien oui, justement, le marketing...
Quel intérêt à grogner parce que l'iPod n'a pas d'entrée son ? Ce n'est pas ça qui va le rendre inutilisable ou incompétent.
Il en fait suffisamment je trouve, pour un baladeur. Oui, un *baladeur*, et pas un couteaux Suisse avec 10 000 options.
Le fait de pouvoir installer un système dessus et de faire des sauve-garde de fichiers, de pouvoir transporter ces mêmes fichiers sur n'importe quel mac, ben je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup pour un simple bidule qui au départ n'est fait que pour écouter de la musique. C'est comme les téléphones portables, si ils ne disposent plus de toutes les fonctions et options imaginables ils sont bon pour la poubelle... 
Il faut juste connaître ses besoins et acheter en conséquence, au lieu de vouloir aligner tous les produits sur une même ligne (moi le tout-en-un ça me gonfle, j'en utilise pas la moitié la plupart du temps), au lieu de céder au marketing justement qui veut nous faire croire que tout avoir sous la main c'est la panacée.
Que tu es besoin d'un enregistreur ben je comprends, mais ça n'en fait pas pour autant de l'iPod une machine désuète et sans intérêt.


----------



## babos (5 Décembre 2004)

Un Ipod flash, le mois prochain??

en tout cas, toujours pas de fake ou d'image photoshopée venant de sources proches...

Je ne crois que ce que l'on veux bien me faire voir


----------



## dajay (6 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Et bien oui, justement, le marketing...
> Quel intérêt à grogner parce que l'iPod n'a pas d'entrée son ? Ce n'est pas ça qui va le rendre inutilisable ou incompétent.
> Il en fait suffisamment je trouve, pour un baladeur. Oui, un *baladeur*, et pas un couteaux Suisse avec 10 000 options.
> Le fait de pouvoir installer un système dessus et de faire des sauve-garde de fichiers, de pouvoir transporter ces mêmes fichiers sur n'importe quel mac, ben je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup pour un simple bidule qui au départ n'est fait que pour écouter de la musique. C'est comme les téléphones portables, si ils ne disposent plus de toutes les fonctions et options imaginables ils sont bon pour la poubelle...
> ...



2 sec., j'ai dis que la machine était "désuète" ou "sans intérêt" ?
Je reprécise... si l'iPod avait une entrée son, je l'aurais très certainement acheté... Ce que je veux juste exprimé, c'est que pour le même tarif, il existe des machine d'une finition qui n'a rien a envier à l'iPod et avec des fonctions supplémentaires... that's all... A croire que ce qui est anti-conformiste, c'est justement de ne pas acheter un iPod.

Bref, je suis Mac-addict (bis) mais je trouve dommage que l'iPod soit si pingre niveau fonctionnalités...

Je ne vois pas le rapport entre l'alignement des besoins et le "tout-en-un"... C'est assez régressioniste comme approche je trouve. Il est vrai que quelquefois le tout en un est synonyme de rien de bon (cf. certains téléphones portables). Mais désolé, sur mon MD de 1999 j'avais une entrée audio... Personne ne criait au "tout-en-un" merdique... De mémoire, nombre de personnes ont même "switché" de leur veil enregistreur a cassette au MD.

Enfin bref, moi ça me tue ce genre de réactions à oeillères. Vous faites vraiment comme si j'étais trop con pour prendre en compte le pour et le contre de chaque appareil. Je peux très bien comprendre, qu'au moins pour le design, des personnes préfère prendre un iPod. Cependant cette machine n'est pas à mon sens une machine particulièrement performante dans sa gamme. Archos, iRiver proposent aussi bien sinon bien mieux. Et je précise que je ne me base pas sur mes p'tites pensées personelles, mais sur des retours utilisateurs amassés sur de très nombreux forums. J'ai quand même le droit d'être mécontent de ne pas disposer sur un baladeur à 400 euros en 2005 de ce que je disposais sur un baladeur à 200 euros en 1999 (je parle de l'entrée). D'autant plus que celà vient de la marque qui est n°1 dans mon coeur. Pour la peine je suis très déçu de vos réactions... Je pensais que mon post allait succiter plus de réactions technicistes sur le fait qu'Apple prévoyait ça, où qu'ils voulaient justement sortir un iPod professionnel (j'imagine là) dans le futur, où autre... Enfin des choses qui m'auraient fait rêver... Alors que pour la peine, c'est bon, j'irais voir ailleurs encore plus vite que prévu... (j'ai découvert pas mal de trucs sympas sur ce marché)


----------



## Lizandre (6 Décembre 2004)

Je souhaitais réagir sur deux points : l'entrée audio et les fonctionnalités "limitées".

1) Entrée audio

Pour commencer, un petit rappel : les interférences électroniques existent. En limitant les fonctions de l'iPod à la restitution sonore, Apple s'offre d'emblée une mailleure qualité sonore. Les grincheux diront : ça sert à quoi avec du AAC à 128kb/s ?

Et bien, justement, j'encode ma musique en apple lossless et j'ai acheté un casque de bien meilleure qualité que les écouteurs Apple. Alors la neutralité (lire : le respect) de la restitution sonore de l'iPod est un vrai bonheur.

Et puis, Belkin et quelques autres commercialisent des modules qui permettent de transformer liPod en enregistreur. Moins de 100 euros (de mémoire).

2) Les fonctionnalités limitées

Une ado de ma famille a reçu un "cadeau" de son père : un balladeur disque dur (modèle "au rabais" trouvé chez l'assembleur du coin). Après la première semaine de découverte, elle ne l'utilise plus.

Pas ergonomique, les restrictions de wma, etc...

La simplicité est, pour la majorité des gens, la condition première de l'usage d'un appareil électronique. Anecdote : autour de vous, qui sait programmer son magnétoscope (ou équivalent) du premier coup ?


----------



## Fulvio (6 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Et bien oui, justement, le marketing...
> Quel intérêt à grogner parce que l'iPod n'a pas d'entrée son ? Ce n'est pas ça qui va le rendre inutilisable ou incompétent.
> Il en fait suffisamment je trouve, pour un baladeur. Oui, un *baladeur*, et pas un couteaux Suisse avec 10 000 options.
> Le fait de pouvoir installer un système dessus et de faire des sauve-garde de fichiers, de pouvoir transporter ces mêmes fichiers sur n'importe quel mac, ben je trouve que c'est déjà beaucoup pour un simple bidule qui au départ n'est fait que pour écouter de la musique. C'est comme les téléphones portables, si ils ne disposent plus de toutes les fonctions et options imaginables ils sont bon pour la poubelle...
> ...


 
 Mouais, il y en a beaucoup qui demande un iPod avec support pour carte flash, un autre avec appareil photo, un autre avec écran couleur (oh ben tiens, il l'ont eu) et une tonne de truc pour en faire un vrai couteau suisse (j'évoque même pas le pointeur laser !). Parmi ces demandes, l'entrée son est la seule qui me parait vraiment "logique". Un petit périphérique qui restitue du son, ça peut paraître normal qu'il puisse en enregistrer, non ? Une extension bien plus naturelle à l'iPod qu'un écran couleur et une gestion de photothèque, à mon avis, et qui dispenserait de l'achat d'un périphérique pour l'enregistrement.

 Enfin bon, l'absence de cette option ne m'a pas empêcher de craquer


----------



## dajay (6 Décembre 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Mouais, il y en a beaucoup qui demande un iPod avec support pour carte flash, un autre avec appareil photo, un autre avec écran couleur (oh ben tiens, il l'ont eu) et une tonne de truc pour en faire un vrai couteau suisse (j'évoque même pas le pointeur laser !). Parmi ces demandes, l'entrée son est la seule qui me parait vraiment "logique". Un petit périphérique qui restitue du son, ça peut paraître normal qu'il puisse en enregistrer, non ? Une extension bien plus naturelle à l'iPod qu'un écran couleur et une gestion de photothèque, à mon avis, et qui dispenserait de l'achat d'un périphérique pour l'enregistrement.
> 
> Enfin bon, l'absence de cette option ne m'a pas empêcher de craquer



Ah merci pour cet avis non empreint de mauvaise foi !
J'oses même pas répondre au post de Lizandre... Désolé mais bon. Me répéter 40 fois, ça ira merci


----------



## mercutio (6 Décembre 2004)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Dajay !!

Qu'est ce qu'on entend pas:

Pas besoin d'entrée son sur ipod, pas besoin de molette 2 boutons sur les souris, pas besoin de carte graphique dans les imacs... y a vraiment des coincés chez les macmaniques !!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (6 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec Dajay !!
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on entend pas:
> 
> Pas besoin d'entrée son sur ipod, pas besoin de molette 2 boutons sur les souris, pas besoin de carte graphique dans les imacs... y a vraiment des coincés chez les macmaniques !!



Je ne sais pas pour vous, mais moi, les impôts mis de côtés, si quelque chose ne me plait pas je ne paye pas, et encore plus si comme le dit Dajay le produit avec les fonctionnalités qu'il me faut existe moins cher ...
Maintenant, il est vrai aussi que les produits que je n'achète pas, je n'en parle pas parce que je ne m'en préoccupe pas trop.   

Qu'Apple modifie au compte goutte un produit qui occupe 70% de PDM, c'est normal. Apparemment il plait à beaucoup de monde en l'état.
Qu'il ne soit pas le plus complet et le moins cher, c'est une catégorie dans laquelle il n'y a de la place que pour un.

La question est de savoir si le fait de ne pas avoir d'entrée son, c'est un défaut ou une qualité de plus qu'il n'a pas ? Personnellement cette option ne me manque pas et ne me serait d'aucune utilité sur le mien, alors oui pour une entrée son, mais au même tarif que ceux qui n'en ont pas besoin ne payent pas.

Le commerce n'a qu'une règle, vendre et gagner de l'argent, c'est triste, mais c'est comme ça. Et l'ipod il se vend bien et il rapporte.
Le jour où vous, non acheteur, deviendrez majoritaire les fonctions que vous voulez sur l'ipod elles viendront vite.

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## Fulvio (6 Décembre 2004)

Lorenzo di lolo a dit:
			
		

> Le jour où vous, non acheteur, deviendrez majoritaire les fonctions que vous voulez sur l'ipod elles viendront vite.


 Alors là, avec Apple, rien n'est moins sûr


----------



## kodex (6 Décembre 2004)

Ah ben ça m'apprendra à ne pas regarder où je poste, j'avais oublié où je me trouvais, le forum des doux rêveurs et des spéculateurs : le forum rumeurs... 

Petites rectifications de mes propos donc pour que cela soit bien clair : je ne défends pas l'iPod au sens où je ne réfute pas tout ajout de nouvelles fonctions ni ne l'encense en disant qu'il est la perfection même, je voulais simplement dire que pour moi, en l'état (mon iPod G3) il me suffit bien comme cela, si j'avais voulu une entrée son, je n'aurai pas acheté un iPod mais j'aurais regardé ailleurs, ou je me serais offert une iExtension de Belkin. Je ne juge pas non plus l'utilité ou non d'une entrée son pour certains, mais je pense franchement que ce n'est pas primordiale pour un baladeur (c'est mon avis et je ne parle au nom de personne) parce que pas sa fonction première est de lire des mp3. Maintenant vouloir faire de l'iPod une machine à tout faire je trouve ça inutile, autant crée un autre combo photo/pda/baladeur/téléphone et j'en passe, mais laisser mon iPod tranquille s'il vous plaît, moi je l'aime comme il est. Je trouve plus important de travailler sur la longévité de la batterie par exemple...

Ah si, juste un petit truc, si il pouvait émettre un "coin" quand je le siffle, ça me ferait vraiment plaisir.


----------



## ederntal (6 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai rien contre une entrée son... je m'en fou un peu d'ailleur... mais juste comme ça : ça vous servirai a quoi une entrée son ?

Elle parrait plus logique sur un MD de 99 comme cité plus haut pour passer du CD au MD (cheminement classique) que de iTunes à l'ipod... ou alors c'est pour un micro ? bref je pige pas trop


----------



## emge (6 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait d'accord avec Dajay !!
> 
> Qu'est ce qu'on entend pas:
> 
> Pas besoin d'entrée son sur ipod, pas besoin de molette 2 boutons sur les souris, pas besoin de carte graphique dans les imacs... y a vraiment des coincés chez les macmaniques !!



Que l'ipod soit perfectible c'est évident ! et c'est agaçant de se voire "incendier" par la mac'tribu dès qu'on propose du positif ! après tout ces critiques et suggestions devraient servir de base pour l'étude de marché Apple ! le client n'est-il pas roi au le royaume de la pomme ?


----------



## emge (6 Décembre 2004)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai rien contre une entrée son... je m'en fou un peu d'ailleur... mais juste comme ça : ça vous servirai a quoi une entrée son ?
> 
> Elle parrait plus logique sur un MD de 99 comme cité plus haut pour passer du CD au MD (cheminement classique) que de iTunes à l'ipod... ou alors c'est pour un micro ? bref je pige pas trop



Personnellement je conçois l'entrée son telle que le permet le "italk" de Griffin, de la même taille que la télécommande...

Comment se fait-il qu'il faille l'intervention d'un autre concepteur et d'une pièce additive pour faire ce qui aurait pu être intégré à l'origine... de plus l'italk possède une prise jack qui reçoit indifféremment un micro pour enregistrer ou une enceinte pour restituer et sait reconnaître qui est quoi ! 

Les concepteurs de la l'ipod manqueraient-ils de générosité ?


----------



## kodex (6 Décembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> le client n'est-il pas roi au le royaume de la pomme ?



Ça j'en doute, sinon on aurait déjà depuis 6 mois des PowerBook embarquant des G5 et sans aucun retard de livraison.


----------



## emge (6 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Ça j'en doute, sinon on aurait déjà depuis 6 mois des PowerBook embarquant des G5 et sans aucun retard de livraison.



Je dis "Roi" tu interprètes "Dieu" ou "Père Noël" peut-être ?


----------



## kodex (6 Décembre 2004)

emge a dit:
			
		

> Je dis "Roi" tu interprètes "Dieu" ou "Père Noël" peut-être ?



Si j'étais Dieu, j'espère bien ne plus avoir besoin de me faire suer à taper sur un clavier, le père noël c'est différent il a un sacré stock à gérer.


----------



## babos (6 Décembre 2004)

IPOD flash le voila! (titre du post)

ou çà?

à quand une photo? (avec flash)

:modo: 

en tout cas , le pire concurrent de l'ipod, qu'il soit mini ou maxi, c'est les consoles portables muli-tifonction  "pour adultes":

La PSP (sony n'as pas dit son dernier mot)
La Nintendo DS (2millions d'unités précommandée au japon)


----------



## minime (7 Décembre 2004)

kodex a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben ça m'apprendra à ne pas regarder où je poste, j'avais oublié où je me trouvais, le forum des doux rêveurs et des spéculateurs : le forum rumeurs...



Si tu restes assez longtemps tu deviendras comme nous. Je te préviens, il n'y a pas de retour possible. 



			
				kodex a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant vouloir faire de l'iPod une machine à tout faire je trouve ça inutile



Finalement, au prétexte qu'il est n°1, on demande à l'iPod d'intégrer toutes les fonctions de tous les autres appareils. Et deux ou trois autres en plus, pour faire bonne mesure. C'est le lot du leader, il doit justifier son leadership aux yeux de l'acheteur. Les développeurs de logiciels sont confrontés au même genre de problème, je crois qu'ils ajoutent en priorité les fonctionnalités qui vont servir au plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs. C'est à eux de ne pas se tromper en effectuant les choix.



			
				babos a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas , le pire concurrent de l'ipod, qu'il soit mini ou maxi, c'est les consoles portables muli-tifonction  "pour adultes"



Ce n'est pas l'avis qui prévaut dans ce thread. Si ça t'intéresse, relance le.


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, au prétexte qu'il est n°1, on demande à l'iPod d'intégrer toutes les fonctions de tous les autres appareils. Et deux ou trois autres en plus, pour faire bonne mesure. C'est le lot du leader, il doit justifier son leadership aux yeux de l'acheteur. Les développeurs de logiciels sont confrontés au même genre de problème, je crois qu'ils ajoutent en priorité les fonctionnalités qui vont servir au plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs. C'est à eux de ne pas se tromper en effectuant les choix.



Certes.
Mais de là à vouloir en faire un condensé de tout ce qu'on pourrait trouver à droite à gauche, tout ça pour toucher un panel de public plus étendu...
Il reste encore de la place pour de nouveaux produits (un super pda apple par exemple), pourquoi vouloir tout le temps tout dénaturer ?


----------



## mercutio (7 Décembre 2004)

La fonction entrée son (line in) n'aurait opas pas coûté plus de 50 centimes à Apple à intégrer à son baladeur. 

L'ipod doté d'une telle fonction aurait pu remplacer les minidisc et dictaphone de nombreuses personnes. C'est un marché qu'ils se ferment inutilement !! à l'instar de la carte graphique de l'imac depuis 6 ans !!


----------



## dajay (7 Décembre 2004)

mercutio a dit:
			
		

> La fonction entrée son (line in) n'aurait opas pas coûté plus de 50 centimes à Apple à intégrer à son baladeur.
> 
> L'ipod doté d'une telle fonction aurait pu remplacer les minidisc et dictaphone de nombreuses personnes. C'est un marché qu'ils se ferment inutilement !! à l'instar de la carte graphique de l'imac depuis 6 ans !!



Je viens de regarder le panel des offres et j'aurais certainement craqué pour un iPod avec un dictaphone et un line in intégré 
A quand peut on prévoir un renouvellemen de la gamme ?


----------



## kodex (7 Décembre 2004)

Apple vient de sortir son iPod photo, donc ce n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (7 Décembre 2004)

coucou ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Engadget


----------



## minime (8 Décembre 2004)

Tellement petit qu'il se rapprocherait du iRiver N10, un mini player qui se porte autour du cou&#8230; mais le mockup rappelle plutôt une souris Apple maltraitée dans Photoshop.


----------



## Surfer Libre (8 Décembre 2004)

Si cet eventuel iPod Flash sort, la miniaturisation se fera forcément au détriment de la click weel actuelle à revoir ou/et de l'écran plus petit.
Un écran avec une ou deux lignes de moins que l'iPod mini et des touches plus classiques n'auraient rien de surprenant. Un design hype et iTunes faisant le reste.

A moins que... il faye lui caresser le dos, cette surface jusqu'à présent inutile et dédiée aux traces de doigts. Ce qui serait une petite révolution dans l'ergonomie.

Ceci dit attention à l'autonomie qui pourrait déjà être doublée sur tous les modèles actuels pour dépasser au moins les 20 heures (Sony atteind 30 heures sur son balladeur 20Go de 120g), mais là c'est comme pour l'entrée audio, on reste carrément sur sa faim.

On attend le menu!


----------



## mercutio (8 Décembre 2004)

Et un ipod mini 1 GO à 169 euros ??


Le modèle existe, le microdrive 1G0 aussi...


----------



## mikoo (8 Décembre 2004)

Perso je vois pas trop Apple sortir un iPod Flash. C'est pas trop leur genre de faire des choses qui ne répondent pas vraiment à un besoin (à par ceux des financiers...). A mon avis la syncronisation avec iTunes ( vu le peu de morceau que l'on peut mettre dans un baladeur 256Mo ) sera completement inutile et à la base il faut pas oublier que l'iPod mini a été crée dans le but de rendre "jaloux" les utilisateur de baladeur mp3 flash qui n'ont pas la même simplicité et capacité que les iPod à disque dur.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (8 Décembre 2004)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> Perso je vois pas trop Apple sortir un iPod Flash. C'est pas trop leur genre de faire des choses qui ne répondent pas vraiment à un besoin (à par ceux des financiers...). A mon avis la syncronisation avec iTunes ( vu le peu de morceau que l'on peut mettre dans un baladeur 256Mo ) sera completement inutile et à la base il faut pas oublier que l'iPod mini a été crée dans le but de rendre "jaloux" les utilisateur de baladeur mp3 flash qui n'ont pas la même simplicité et capacité que les iPod à disque dur.




Je suis pas du tout d'accord, apple doit se lancer sur le marché des lecteurs flash pour garder le monopole des mp3 a disque dur, avec le succes de l'iPod, l'iPod flash pourrais tout aussi bien marché en bouche à oreilles...  
L'iPod flash et le mini n'attireront pas du tout la même catégorie


----------



## ficelle (8 Décembre 2004)

une super clef usb capable de delivrer quelques heures de musique, avec 50 heures d'autonomie, et en plus compatible firewire, je prend direct


----------



## ficelle (8 Décembre 2004)

je pense même qu'il y'en aurait une à demeure dans ma voiture  :love:


----------



## minime (9 Décembre 2004)

La rumeur d'un iPod flash commence à enflammer les imaginations. Des images et des liens dans ce sujet d'AppleInsider.


----------



## tyler_d (9 Décembre 2004)

wais, et puis faut pas oublier que la gamme ipod évolue :

quand le mini à été présenté en janvier dernier, l'ipod 10 Go a disparu et le 15 est (ré)apparu !

(idem avant avec le 5 GO !!!)

donc on pourait très bien avoir un flash à 1-2 Go puis un "nouveau" mini à 8 Go (d'autant que l'ipod à maintenant un 60Go...)

bref, c'est tout à fait possible... et ils auraient tort stratégiquement et économiquement de s'en priver ! ils seraient alors présents sur tout le marché lecteur mp3.

Il ne faut pas sous estimer le nombre de personne qui pensent (surement avec erreur, ou parce qu'il n'ont jamais utilisé d'ipod...) que 256 ou 512 leur sufira (quel galére de refaire ses 2 playlist à chaque fois !!!)

suffit d'aller au nouveau surcouf à haussmann, avec leur super stand ipod (en plein dans l'entrée) et tout les lecteurs flash dernière, pour s'en rendre compte...


----------



## tyler_d (9 Décembre 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> La rumeur d'un iPod flash commence à enflammer les imaginations. Des images et des liens dans ce sujet d'AppleInsider.


ha wais effectivement y'a des trucs pas mal !!!

genre celui qui est porte clef me rendrais presque jaloux !!! et le mini version plate aurait un succès fou !!!

mais pourquoi donc apple n'a pas sorti qqchose comme ça AVANT noel !!! c'est du suicide ! (enfin en meme temps il sera annoncé fin janvier et dispo en septembre chez nous... )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (9 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ha wais effectivement y'a des trucs pas mal !!!
> 
> genre celui qui est porte clef me rendrais presque jaloux !!!



Il est pas mal c'est vrai, un dock bidouillé


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2004)

Pour rien dire : moi j'y crois à cet iPod Flash !

 Pour troller : une entrée son = je vends mon MD et j'achète un iPod


----------



## mikoo (9 Décembre 2004)

Même si j'y crois pas du tout à cet ipod flash, mon design préféré est celui ci:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Décembre 2004)

bof,malgre le fait que j'adore mon ipod mini, je dois dire que ce qui serait le plus onteressant dans la gamme ipod ,ce ne serait ni un ipod appareil photo ni un memoire flash a 128 mo ou tu vne mets rien.
non l'ideal c'est un ipod de au moins 30go ,couleur,wifi et bluetooth ,avec lecteur cd et un ecran 12"
HO! mais c'est mon ibook
woaw qu'il est bien ce baladeur.........


----------



## kertruc (9 Décembre 2004)

C'est clair que la limite est vite franchie


----------



## sylko (10 Décembre 2004)

C'est Toshiba qui devrait fournir la mémoire flash pour les nouveaux iPod


----------



## MrStone (10 Décembre 2004)

Alors ça c'est un argument qui amène de l'eau au moulin, comme on dit 
Il me reste une grosse zone d'ombre à élucider : comment Apple va pouvoir positionner son lecteur flash face à une concurrence énorme, tant en terme d'offre que de prix ?
Vendre de l'ultra-miniature hors de prix comme le fait Sony, je ne suis pas certain que ça passe... 
Apporter des fonctionnalités supplémentaires, je ne vois pas lesquelles ?
Et au niveau budget si les prix cités dans l'article se confirment, le positionnement est une fois de plus en porte-à-faux, comme ça avat été le cas à la sortie de l'iPod mini, qui valait presque aussi cher que le plus basique des iPod 3g... Technique qui a somme tout fait ses preuves dans le passé, vu le succès du mini 

Bah, un peu de patience et on verra si Steve réussit encore à nous surprendre


----------



## minime (10 Décembre 2004)

stook a dit:
			
		

> &#8230; ni un memoire flash a 128 mo ou tu vne mets rien.



Il n'y a pas que des lecteurs 128 Mo. La capacité d'un iPod flash pourrait être comprise entre 256 Mo (60 chansons, ± 6 albums) et 1 Go (250 chansons, ± 25 albums) selon ThinkSecret. Au delà du Go la mémoire flash semble revenir trop cher.

Tarifs du baladeur à mémoire flash de Sandisk (voir le lien "buy direct" sous la photo) : 256 Mo : 89,99 $ | 512 Mo : 149,99 $ | 1 Go : 199,99 $.

[Edit, ajout des tarifs Creative] Creative Muvo Micro N200 : 256 Mo : 99,99 $ | 512 Mo : 129,99 $ | 1 Go : 199,99 $.[/Edit]

D'après l'article trouvé par sylko : « _Apple's flash memory iPod will sell for US$149 to US$199, Milunovich wrote._ »

Milunovich doit envisager une capacité comprise entre 512 Mo et 1 Go.



			
				sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est Toshiba qui devrait fournir la mémoire flash pour les nouveaux iPod



L'indiscrétion diffusée dans la presse asiatique vient d'un vice-président de Toshiba. AppleInsider rappelle que ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'ils vendent la mèche.



			
				MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Il me reste une grosse zone d'ombre à élucider : comment Apple va pouvoir positionner son lecteur flash face à une concurrence énorme, tant en terme d'offre que de prix ?



En janvier 2004 l'iPod mini était déjà assez comparable au Muvo2 de Creative, même capacité et tarifs identiques. L'iPod a pour lui son design, et bénéficie de l'attrait de l'iTMS.


----------



## air (10 Décembre 2004)

moi ca m'donne surtout l'impression que d'annoncer des truc comme ca, toshiba va perdre un client...!!! 

En tout cas mon autre impression, c'est que l'ipod mini actuel va augmenter sa capacité. Peut etre qu'a terme il n'y aura plus d'ipod (normal) pour la music uniquement qu'il restera plus que des ipod mini pour la music et des ipod video euh...pardon Photo, mes rêves prennent le pas sur la réalité !!!!


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (10 Décembre 2004)

air a dit:
			
		

> moi ca m'donne surtout l'impression que d'annoncer des truc comme ca, toshiba va perdre un client...!!!



Pourquoi c'est pas eux qui fournissent le 60 go qu'ils avaient annoncé avant Apple   

A bientôt   

Laurent


----------



## air (10 Décembre 2004)

oui c'est vrai sauf que la premiere fois il avait démanti ... et j'crois me rappeller que c'etais moins officiel comme annonce....non????


----------



## tyler_d (12 Décembre 2004)

> En tout cas mon autre impression, c'est que l'ipod mini actuel va augmenter sa capacité.


 d'accord, si apple sort un ipod flash à 1Go, il ne peuvent pas garder le mini à 4GO

 d'autant qu'un petit tour dans les rayon balladeur mp3 et vous verrez que 5/6Go est bcp plus courant que 4...

 et puis steve l'a déja fait pour l'ipod de base, alors vive l'évolution du mini.

 Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi attendre janvier et rater ce noel ??? ils sont fou ou quoi chez apple !!! ils n'ont pas vu le monde dans les magasins d'électronique ???


----------



## Lorenzo di lolo (13 Décembre 2004)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est pourquoi attendre janvier et rater ce noel ??? ils sont fou ou quoi chez apple !!! ils n'ont pas vu le monde dans les magasins d'électronique ???



Il faudra attendre un peu pour les chiffres, mais Apple ne rate pas noël, au contraire les ipod et ipod mini sont très demandés.

Alors pour noël ils vendent un max des deux, et en janvier alors que la demande souffle un peu, hop un mini mini ipod, et qui va être en rupture de stock  

A bientôt  

Laurent


----------



## minime (13 Décembre 2004)

Les analystes financiers prévoient des ventes dépassant les 3 millions pour ce trimestre. Lors du trimestre précédent se terminant fin septembre elles étaient de 2 millions.

Un truc à lire pour changer des dessins : John Gruber se pose des questions à propos de l'interface de l'éventuel iPod flash et réagit aux mockups imaginés par les Mac fans.


----------



## Foguenne (14 Décembre 2004)

L'écran semble trop petit.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Décembre 2004)

avec une deuxieme ligne d'écran sa peut se faire   
C'est joli en tout cas :love:


----------



## ficelle (14 Décembre 2004)

Trés sympa ce baby  :love:


----------



## corloane (14 Décembre 2004)

beau! beau! beau!
et vu la taille de l'écran et le côté gadjet, il ne doit pas coûter grand chose, un joli coup à la ibook!


----------



## minime (6 Janvier 2005)

ThinkSecret annonce toujours l'arrivée d'un iPod flash, capacité 1 et 2 Go, prix 149-199$. Il aurait un écran aussi large que celui de l'iPod mini mais avec deux lignes de moins.


----------



## flotow (6 Janvier 2005)

trop beau....:love: 

Mais a quel prix... il fait quel epaisseur l'ecran? (je sait que c'est des rumeurs, mais pour le dessinateur, il a prevu combien?


----------



## LiliTh (6 Janvier 2005)

Derniere info a propos de l'ipod flash... a ne surtout pas manquer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> Derniere info a propos de l'ipod flash... a ne surtout pas manquer


 Déjà bu...


----------



## LiliTh (6 Janvier 2005)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Déjà bu...



je m'en doutais parce que bon... j'ai pas tout lu


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Janvier 2005)

LiliTh a dit:
			
		

> je m'en doutais parce que bon... j'ai pas tout lu


 C'est mal.


----------



## damien_t (6 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> ThinkSecret annonce toujours l'arrivée d'un iPod flash, capacité 1 et 2 Go, prix 149-199$. Il aurait un écran aussi large que celui de l'iPod mini mais avec deux lignes de moins.


 C'est bizarre que personne reagisse sur cette info, surtout que les sources ont l'air serieuses (meme si cela reste une grosse rumeur). Il y peut etre eu avoir trop de discussion sur ce sujet 

  Pour ceux qui n'en ont pas encore marre:
 Apres etre poursuivi en justice recemment, ThinkSecret recidive et fait ce qui resemble a un pied de nez. Traduction et resume a la truelle, mes excuses pour la mauvaise qualite...

  Deux ipod 1Go et 2Go devraint etre lancer a la MacWorld, pour un prix respectif de 149$ et 200$.
 Le fabricant serait Asustek et la puce viendrait de chez SigmaTel et aurait un ecran de la meme largeur que l'ipod mini mais avec deux lignes en moins.
 Il n'est pas certain que ce nouvel iPod ai la fameuse ClickWheel des modeles de derniere generation. "Certaines sources" disent que l'interface aurait plus de boutons et rappellerait celle du premier iPod.

 La date de disponibilite est pour le moment inconnue. Ces sources disent que Apple voulait avoir un certain stock des le lancement ppour anticiper la grande demande et pour eviter les ruptures de stocks frequentes chez Apple. Cependant, des sources internes rapportent que des problemes dans les usines pourraient retarder d'un bon mois le lancement a grande echelle.

 AppleInsider et d'autres analystes ont reveles qu'Apple augmentera la capacite de l'ipod mini a 5Go, elargissant l'ecart entre le nouveau ipod Flash et l'ipod mini, s'assurant que les nouveaux ipods flash, plus legers et plus durables, ne feront pas baisser les ventes du modele legerement plus gros.

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/0501expo4.html


----------



## Piewhy (6 Janvier 2005)

Apple insider confirme

http://www.appleinsider.com/article.php?id=813


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2005)

Oué on verra ca le 11 :love:


----------



## marlou (6 Janvier 2005)

quoiqu'apple fasse en lecteur MP3 ca va marcher...mais on reve un peu en ce moment sur des prix plancher
et il n'y a pas que des fous de musique chez les mac users..


----------



## vincmyl (6 Janvier 2005)

Je vrrai bien un produit novateur


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2005)

D'après la dernière dépèche de MacG cet iPod Flash n'aurait pas d'écran...


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> D'après la dernière dépèche de MacG cet iPod Flash n'aurait pas d'écran...



Attendons avant de nous exciter.  Je crois pas du tout que les gens de Macity aient pu voir l'iPod Flasch.

D'un autre côté j'aime assez le slogan "Life is random" (la vie est aléatoire). 

Après ils pourront sortir un iPod souvent en panne avec comme slogan: "the life is cruel" (la vie est cruelle)    

Plus sérieusement, dans un iPod Flash, je mettrais une grande liste, mon "Verry best of" donc pour autant que je puisse passer à la suivante, pas de problème. 
Un iPod Flash serait pour moi, très pratique pour le sport.


----------



## Caster (10 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Attendons avant de nous exciter.  Je crois pas du tout que les gens de Macity aient pu voir l'iPod Flasch.
> 
> D'un autre côté j'aime assez le slogan "Life is random" (la vie est aléatoire).
> 
> ...


oui mais tout dépend de l'autonomie, du poids et des écouteurs .... car ceux qui sont livrés avec l'Ipod "classique", je défie n'importe qui de courir avec ..... à moins de se les faire soudés


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> oui mais tout dépend de l'autonomie, du poids et des écouteurs .... car ceux qui sont livrés avec l'Ipod "classique", je défie n'importe qui de courir avec ..... à moins de se les faire soudés



Je cours entre 1 à 3 x semaine avec un iPod et ses écouteurs d'origines sans problème. C'est peut-être mes oreilles qui ne sont pas normales.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je cours entre 1 à 3 x semaine avec un iPod et ses écouteurs d'origines sans problème. C'est peut-être mes oreilles qui ne sont pas normales.



Faut enlever le bonnet, c'est pour ça...   Non, je veux pas d'un iPod Flash, ça serait encore un truc à acheter... :love:


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, je veux pas d'un iPod Flash, ça serait encore un truc à acheter... :love:



c'est sur qu'il va falloir un bon budget cette année... entre le mac à 500$, l'ipod flash, ilife 05, iwork...... et surtout TIGER  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur qu'il va falloir un bon budget cette année... entre le mac à 500$, l'ipod flash, ilife 05, iwork...... et surtout TIGER  :love:



Arrête...    rholàlàlà, mais comment on va faire.  Vais m'acheter un PC tiens, avec le néant qu'on rencontre de l'autre côté (Longhorn pas avant des années), on est tranquille.


----------



## Nephou (10 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur qu'il va falloir un bon budget cette année... entre le mac à 500$, l'ipod flash, ilife 05, iwork...... et surtout TIGER  :love:



raisonnons- nous 

 et en attendant la sortie de Tiger pour acheter le mac à 500$ qui sera alors livré avec on peut envisager d'acheter le iRandom (ou le irikikiPod) avec les économies de l'achat de license   vi mais le cMac (cheap Mac) risque de sortir après en rev. B forcément mieux au point... oui mais alors là on pourra se poser la question du cMac G5 parce que le G4 ne sera alors bon que pour les portables et les imprimantes (si si c'est déjà le cas), pis ils vont peut-être sortir un cMac avec écran non ? qu'en disent les sites de rumeurs _ad lib._


rhââââââ vivement demain


----------



## Dahas (10 Janvier 2005)

Perso, ça fait un moment que j'attends cet iPod flash  :rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (10 Janvier 2005)

Dahas a dit:
			
		

> Perso, ça fait un moment que j'attends cet iPod flash :rateau:


 
un ipod flash avec 200 morceaux ça tue littérallement la philisophie de l'ipod : à savoir  TOUTE sa discothèque dans sa poche et pas "un bout là et un autre ici"...

enfin, c'est la loi du marché.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> un ipod flash avec 200 morceaux ça tue littérallement la philisophie de l'ipod : à savoir  TOUTE sa discothèque dans sa poche et pas "un bout là et un autre ici"...
> 
> enfin, c'est la loi du marché.



Si on va dans ce sens, l'iPod mini a déjà alors "tué" la philosophie de l'iPod, non?


----------



## MrStone (10 Janvier 2005)

Trois modèles pour trois types de clients différents... voire même 4, si on compte l'iPod photo, ça ratisse large 

L'idéal serait d'atteindre le chiffre-clé de 5, comme les 5 couleurs de l'iMac :love:


----------



## Foguenne (10 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est sur qu'il va falloir un bon budget cette année... entre le mac à 500$, l'ipod flash, ilife 05, iwork...... et surtout TIGER  :love:



C'est clair et si tu rajoutes plus ou moins en octobre un PowerBook 15' G5 2.0, DD 100 Go 5400 t,.... pour fêter les 2 ans de mon Alu15', ça va faire très mal.    
Bon, je téléphone à ma responsable pour lui dire que j'accepte encore plus de remplacement.


----------



## deadlocker (10 Janvier 2005)

C'est con à dire, mais pour moi, un iPod sans molette, c'est plus un iPod... Or, apparemment il n'y aura pas assez de place pour un écran et donc pas non plus pour une molette...

Bien sûr Apple peut sortir un produit novateur avec un autre système de navigation, en tout cas, je l'espère !

(C'est con comme on peut s'intéressé à un foutu produit qui est pas encore sorti et qu'en plus on a pas les moyens de se l'acheter ;-)


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Janvier 2005)

Il parait que l'iPod flash est tellement petit qu'ils ont mis l'écran dedans!!!

Life is random???
Ca va être tellement "random", que c'est les euros qui vont être "random" jusque chez Creative et Archos qui vont bien se "randommer"...


Sans écrans, bonjour la douche froide... Un écran est I N D I S P E N S A B L E avec 240 chansons. Sinon, bonjour les enchainements musicaux de chez Jacky... (Même les machins de 128Mo on maintenant un écran.)

Bon je m'emballes, souhaitons que ce slogan aléatoire ne souligne qu'un des aspects de l'iPod flash, un plus produit en quelque sortes et qu'ils ne faut pas en tirer de conclusions hatives comme semblent le faire les sites mac actuellement.


P.S. : Met nous un tout pitit écran sur ton iPod tout pitit, si ti pli Mr Jobs, oooohh Mr Jobs, allez Mr Jobs, alléluiaaahh, ooohhh, alléluiaaaahaaa!! ... Allez tous en c½ur ! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Janvier 2005)

deadlocker a dit:
			
		

> C'est con à dire, mais pour moi, un iPod sans molette, c'est plus un iPod... Or, apparemment il n'y aura pas assez de place pour un écran et donc pas non plus pour une molette...
> 
> Bien sûr Apple peut sortir un produit novateur avec un autre système de navigation, en tout cas, je l'espère !


Si y a pas d'écran et pas de molette non plus, ça va pas être un iPod!

Probablement un iSuppositoire! :king:

Ca va faire quelques heureux!!!

P.S. : Met nous un tout pitit écran et des tout pitit boutons ou une toute pitite molette sur ton iPod tout pitit, si ti pli Mr Jobs, oooohh Mr Jobs, allez Mr Jobs, alléluiaaahh, ooohhh, alléluiaaaahaaa!! ... Allez tous avec moi!!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## ficelle (10 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> P.S. : Met nous un tout pitit écran et des tout pitit boutons ou une toute pitite molette sur ton iPod tout pitit, si ti pli Mr Jobs, oooohh Mr Jobs, allez Mr Jobs, alléluiaaahh, ooohhh, alléluiaaaahaaa!! ... Allez tous avec moi!!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:



il va peut etre te lire et annuler la keynote  :rateau:


----------



## nicolapinot (10 Janvier 2005)

D'un autre côté, un ipod mini en memoire flash sans ecran et sans molette, c'est une clé USB... Je vois pas l'interet...enfin par rapport à ce qui se fait déjà.. sauf si on peut direct brancher des cartes media et qu'il y a la radio... et que en fait, c'est une oreillette BT pour mon tel BT...


----------



## Caster (10 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je cours entre 1 à 3 x semaine avec un iPod et ses écouteurs d'origines sans problème. C'est peut-être mes oreilles qui ne sont pas normales.



bah ... dans ce cas ... *ça doit-être être les miennes*   ....  je cours beaucoup et heuseusement avec un partenaire .... car j'ai déjà essayer avec différents écouteurs .... et rien à faire, ils tombent toujours.


----------



## Caster (10 Janvier 2005)

Certes, le baladeur de Virgin n'est pas une référence .... mais il ne fait que 128 ou 256 Mo .... dans ce cas, l'absence d'écran peut se concevoir ...... et encore !

Regardez plutôt sur Macplus


----------



## nicolapinot (10 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> bah ... dans ce cas ... *ça doit-être être les miennes*  .... je cours beaucoup et heuseusement avec un partenaire .... car j'ai déjà essayer avec différents écouteurs .... et rien à faire, ils tombent toujours.


 
 En ce qui me concerne, les ecouteurs livrés avcec l'ipod 3G étaient d'une qualité déplorable et etaient franchement désagréable (en dehors du gresillement). Mais des petits Koss intra et hop on peut courir tranquille (mais le mini est probablement mieux que mon 40Go pour ca). Tes oreilles semblent normales mais faut aller chez le coiffeur maintenant...


----------



## olidev (10 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Certes, le baladeur de Virgin n'est pas une référence .... mais il ne fait que 128 ou 256 Mo .... dans ce cas, l'absence d'écran peut se concevoir ...... et encore !
> 
> Regardez plutôt sur Macplus



D'après ThinkSecret  (qui s'est quand même révélé fiable jusqu'a présent) l'iPod Flash possède un écran avec 2 lignes en moins que l'iPod mini, donc attendons de voir. Peut-être que les gars de chez MacityNet n'ont aperçu qu'une face de "la chose".


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> il va peut etre te lire et annuler la keynote  :rateau:


 Steeve exauce ma complainte. 


			
				nicolapinot a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, un ipod mini en memoire flash sans ecran et sans molette, c'est une clé USB... Je vois pas l'interet...enfin par rapport à ce qui se fait déjà..


 J'imagine les gros titres dans la presse mac : "MEURTRE MYSTERIEUX A LA MACWORLD DE SAN FRANCISCO!" ...Le charismatique PDG d'Apple assassiné par une meute d'ex-supporters en rage lors de la présentation d'un objet non identifié, sans molette ni écrans...


			
				Caster a dit:
			
		

> bah ... dans ce cas ... ça doit-être être les miennes  .... je cours beaucoup et heuseusement avec un partenaire .... car j'ai déjà essayer avec différents écouteurs .... et rien à faire, ils tombent toujours.


 Le iPod flash est tellement petit qu'il tombe dans les noreilles??!!... ca va être "random"! :hosto:

Plus que quelques heures avant de tout savoir. En attendant soyons "random"!


----------



## Caster (10 Janvier 2005)

*En attendant....voilà ce qui sort ......* 









> Alors que le Zen Micro vient juste de débarquer en France, son successeur, le Zen Micro Photo vient de gagner le grand prix Best of CES 2005 dans la catégorie Audio to Go. Le nouveai Zen Micro Photo ne sera disponible que cet été et intégrera les fonctionnalités suivantes :
> 
> - Capacités de 5 et 6GB
> - Ecran 262144*couleurs OLED haute densité de taille 1.5" pour les affichages photos
> ...





tout ceci est tiré de PDAFrance


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> D'après ThinkSecret  (qui s'est quand même révélé fiable jusqu'a présent) l'iPod Flash possède un écran avec 2 lignes en moins que l'iPod mini, donc attendons de voir. Peut-être que les gars de chez MacityNet n'ont aperçu qu'une face de "la chose".


Thinksecret est en effet bien plus fiable que ce site italien complètement inconnu qui tente de se faire un coup de pub à partir de photos ratées et d'une enquête mal menée.

"Life is random!"


----------



## ederntal (10 Janvier 2005)

MrStone a dit:
			
		

> Trois modèles pour trois types de clients différents... voire même 4, si on compte l'iPod photo, ça ratisse large
> 
> L'idéal serait d'atteindre le chiffre-clé de 5, comme les 5 couleurs de l'iMac :love:



l'idéal serait 3 : ipod flash - mini - photo


----------



## Surfer Libre (10 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> *En attendant....voilà ce qui sort ......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ces Zen Micro Photo ne seront commercialisés que cet été. En attendant l'iPod aura eu le temps de généraliser l'écran couleur, l'iPod photo n'est qu'un iPod tout simple avec la couleur et le poids des DD va s'alléger. Les prix devraient se mettre également au diapason.

Quand à un iPod mini photo, ils pourraient sortir dans les mêmes ordres de délais... peut être l'automne prochain. Apple devra toujours maintenir un iPod et un mini monochrome pour être présent sur les prix d'attaques.

*Aussi on pourrait être surpris beaucoup plus tôt que prévu, les simples téléphones compatibles "iTunes" de Motorolla qui afficheront le même écran que l'iPod Photo sont un signe fort.* 

De toute façon, la couleur se généralisera comme pour les téléphones. A terme, seul, les très petits appareils conserveront un écran monochrome (iPod flash?).


----------



## chupastar (10 Janvier 2005)

Moi en tout cas, une chose est sure: si ce nouvel iPod n'a pas d'écran je ne l'achèterais jamais, et pareil s'il ne fait que de la lecture aléatoire. Ce serait vraiment se foutre de la gueule du monde de la part d'Apple je trouve.

Enfin, de toute façon on verra demain de ce qu'il en est.


----------



## olidev (10 Janvier 2005)

iPod shuffle


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (10 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> iPod shuffle



bu et rebu cette news 


Concernant le fait que il y ai ecran ou pas, a mon avis au moins 1 lignes et quasi indispensable, plus c'est pas nécessaire! Concernant le shuffle, je trouve pas ca mauvais


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2005)

Alalal, je sens que ça va discuter ferme demain entre les heureux, les dubitatifs et les mécontents 

Anyway : attendons le keynote pour nous prononcer


----------



## macaml (10 Janvier 2005)

quelques remarques suite à la lecture du fil:
1/ je pense aussi que ce site italien n'est sûrement pas la référence
    en matière de "source sûre"   
2/ et pourquoi "life is random" serait pour l'iPod flash?
3/ sérieux, vous trouvez pas ça douteux, les mecs ils font
    bêtement tomber l'afficher (mince alors, j'ai pas fait exprès),
    y'a justement des gars qui sont là à l'affut avec des appareils
    photos, et des cerbères pour les leurs enlevé. Non sérieux, ça
    tient plutôt de la bonne grosse blague (des italiens ou d'Apple
    d'ailleurs   )

sinon, il faut absoluement un écran, sinon Apple ne serait plus
crédible.


----------



## Piewhy (10 Janvier 2005)

Les toutes premieres rumeurs décrivaient l'ipod "flash" (iPod shuffle à présent) comme tres petit, sans écran et blanc. De plus la lecture aléatoire avait été mentionné....

 Aujourd'hui les rumeurs semblent confirmer ces infos....

 De plus, 

 les dernieres infos parlent de 4 boutons (deux petits et deux plus gros) disposés en carré

 On verra demain....

 Et puisque vous avez été bien sage, voici quelques fake... c'est toujours ça de pris 

 Sur le podium on retrouve : 

 3)







 2)






 et le gagnant : le plus beau :

 1)







 Petit et avec un écran visible uniquement lorsque l''engin est allumé :love:

 Bon ok faut pas trop regarder les spécifications.... juste le look


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2005/01/20050110165405.shtml


----------



## macaml (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> et le gagnant : le plus beau :
> 
> 1)
> 
> ...



il est super ce fake, c'est cet écran qu'il faudrait!!!


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Petit et avec un écran visible uniquement lorsque l''engin est allumé :love:


Cette rumeur est tout à fait lumineuse ( :rose: ) bien qu'un peut fumeuse...
Elle serait digne d'un design de haut vol signé Apple. Avec un DD de 1 ou 2Go et une autonomie correcte, Apple écraserait la concurence sur toute la ligne!!!
Mais quelle technologie pourrait permettre cela? Le OLED?? Les rayons X? Ou tout simplement en intégrant les LCD dans une sur-épaisseur transparente qui recouvre la surface?

*Et si c'était la raison pour laquelle les "espions" italiens avaient signalé une absence d'écran... tout simplement parceque sur la photo il était éteint (pour augmenter l'autonomie)???*

Par contre l'utilité d'une molette de cette taille est discutable, tout comme le petit format carré et plat qui tiens mal en main (j'ai un balladeur FM à ce format, c'est pas le top).

Enfin, plus que quelques heures d'attente pour savoir si celà est délire ou réalité! En tous cas, si c'est un rêve, qu'il se réalise...


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

Selon macworld.co.uk le nouvel iPod à mémoire flash serait blanc, et sans écran, comme le prétendait macitynet.it. Il contiendrait ±240 chansons compressées en AAC (capacité 1 Go ?), qu'il serait possible d'écouter en mode aléatoire ou en suivant une playlist pré-établie. Il compterait quatre boutons, deux grands et deux plus petits, regroupés en carré. Macitynet évoquait un iPod ayant des proportions générales plus alongées (a shape more vertical than the other iPods). D'après MacWorld l'un des slogans serait : "240 songs a million ways".



			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2005/01/20050110165405.shtml



Apple Computer a donc enregistré le terme Shuttle. ThinkSecret en parle aussi dans son recapitulatif, mentionnant les trouvailles de Macitynet.

La description arrive par petits morceaux, c'est comme un puzzle.

:bebe:


----------



## Surfer Libre (11 Janvier 2005)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Selon macworld.co.uk le nouvel iPod à mémoire flash serait blanc, et sans écran, comme le prétendait macitynet.it. Il contiendrait ±240 chansons compressées en AAC (capacité 1 Go ?), qu'il serait possible d'écouter en mode aléatoire ou en suivant une playlist pré-établie. Il compterait quatre boutons, deux grands et deux plus petits, regroupés en carré. Macitynet évoquait un iPod ayant des proportions générales plus alongées (a shape more vertical than the other iPods). D'après MacWorld l'un des slogans serait : "240 songs a million ways".


 Si c'est seulement un truc comme ça, il va y avoir des déçus, et ce sera plutôt 1 million que 240... 

Un tel appareil ne peut s'appeller "iPod shuffle", ce serait juste un vulgaire "Shuffle" (pas shuttle) pour ne pas ternir et ridiculiser les vrais balladeurs musicaux d'Apple.

Je n'achèterais jamais un truc pareil dont je ne vois pas l'intéret et dont j'aurai trop honte.
Par contre, ça pourrait intéresser les représentants en bibelots à 2 euros sur lequels les entreprises peuvent sérigraphier leur logo pour offrir avec le porte-clés lumineux et le range serviette en plexiglass...
*Un cadeau idéal pour ceux qui aiment enchainer Ravel, Daft Punk et Serge Lama à la petite volée... :rateau:

Toutefois, je n'ose même pas y croire et préfèrerai encore pour le même prix une clé usb de seulement 256Mo mais avec un écran.

Croisons les doigts pour qu'il y ai un écran sur cet appareil qu'on ne sait nommer, ça changerait tout.*


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Je n'achèterais jamais un truc pareil



Un baladeur d'une capacité de 1 Go, un iPod mini 4 Go et un iPod 40 Go ne répondent pas exactement aux mêmes besoins. Pour le fonctionnement, attends au moins d'avoir vu une démo de l'appareil. :sleep:

Le signe noir visible sur la bannière photographiée par Macitynet rappelle les flèches de l'icone shuffle dans iTunes.


----------



## mc_quafton (11 Janvier 2005)

Tout le monde à l'air d'être contre l'idée de cet iPod flash sans écran.....

    Mais ça peut être sympa comme truc....... ça dépend de l'utilisation qu'on en fait. 

 Pour moi, 1 go c'est amplemant suffisant étant donné que j'ai pas besoin d'avoir toute ma musique avec moi.....habituellement j'ai une grosse rage sur un style précis ou un artiste en particulié........... pas besoin de trainer 5000 chansons dans ma poche pour sa! Et j'ai toujours pris l'habitude de faire jouer mes MP3 en mode aléatoire sur iTunes. Chose que j'aurais bien voulu faire sur mon lecteur CD/MP3 ........à croire qu'à Cupertino ils auraient lu dans mes pensé.:love:

 Pour ce qui est de l'écran pour moi c'est plutôt facultatif, sur un lecteur MP3 de cette taille cela ne sert pas à grand chose à par peut être donner le titre de la chanson. Et encore là, les lecteur CD portatif en majorité ne font que donné le numéro de la piste. Ça ne sert pas à grand chose avec un disque avec plus de 200 MP3 différents de seulement donné un numéro de piste.

 Mais bon si ce iPod possède effectivement 1go, qu'il permet d'écouté ses chansons en ordre aléatoire et qu'il ne possède pas d'écran....... on pourra toujours dire qu'ils auront eu un acheteur...... MOI!


----------



## olidev (11 Janvier 2005)

En y réfléchissant un peu plus si la navigation est bien faites, il suffirait pas exemple de presser le bouton "Next" pendant une seconde pour passer à l'artiste suivant, le bouton "Suffle" permettrait de changer d'état :

- j'appuie 1x : Mode aléatoire
- j'appuie 2x : Ordre de tri de la playlist
- j'appuie 3x : Trier par artiste/track

Pour 240 titres c'est peut être suffisant. Il faut bien se dire que l'utilisation est tout autre qu'un iPod classique, le but est de changer de playlist régulièrement et de préparer à l'avance la playlist à synchroniser sur son iPod shuffle.

Ceci dit, l'écran est une plus et son absence risque de décourager les personnes soucieuses de l'aspect "frime" de la chose


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

Comme mentionné dans les réactions aux news, certaines personnes (dont je fait partie, comme ma compagne) utilisent énormément la fonction "mix", dans les trajets quotidiens notamment. C'est comme une radio sans pub avec rien que des morceaux que l'on aime.

De plus, une mise à jour de iTunes permettra peut-être d'autre "préparations" pré écoute (on peut déjà affecter des équalisations à un morceau au même titre que les classiques renseignements ID3).

Et puis, au fil de l'écoute on peut se faire sa playlist : c'est le principe même de la playlist "on-the-go" qui ne requiert pas de molette.

Bref, une navigation aléatoire dans une bibliothèque de 240 morceaux (donc déjà sélectionnés : il ne s'agit plus de transporter sa discothèque avec soi) dans ces conditions ne me semble pas une mauvaise idée. En général les interfaces utilisateurs concues par Apple ne sont pas trop mal pensées.

bref _wait and see_


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2005)

Si on a pris l'affiche en train de se faire demonter, personne ne la vu en revanche en entier?
Pas malin les italiens...


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2005)

Je retire, merci les italiens pour les photos, et pas malin les ricains...enfin, celui qui a affiché l'affiche.... 

je sort...:rateau:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Janvier 2005)

Surfer Libre a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est seulement un truc comme ça, il va y avoir des déçus, et ce sera plutôt 1 million que 240...
> 
> Un tel appareil ne peut s'appeller "iPod shuffle", ce serait juste un vulgaire "Shuffle" (pas shuttle) pour ne pas ternir et ridiculiser les vrais balladeurs musicaux d'Apple.
> 
> ...



Comme certain l'on écrit plus haut, il y a un intérêt à cet iPod.  Pour ceux qui n'en voient pas, il y a un iPod Mini très sympa.
Quand je vais courir, j'utilise l'iPod Mini de ma compagne dans lequel j'ai mis une playlist de +- 100 morceaux ce qui me permet de "zapper" à la chanson suivant si j'en ai envie. Jamais, dans ces conditions, je ne regarde l'écran. J'ai fait une longue playlist avec des musiques "dynamiques". Bref certains y trouveront un intérêt.
Je ne sais pas si je craquerais vu que je suis très satisfait du Mini pour le sport mais pourquoi pas.   
Tu pourras te consoler avec un nouveau iPod Mini 5 GO à 239 euros.  (enfin, j'espère. )


----------



## supermoquette (11 Janvier 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Comme certain l'on écrit plus haut, il y a un intérêt à cet iPod.  Pour ceux qui n'en voient pas, il y a un iPod Mini très sympa.
> Quand je vais courir, j'utilise l'iPod Mini de ma compagne dans lequel j'ai mis une playlist de +- 100 morceaux ce qui me permet de "zapper" à la chanson suivant si j'en ai envie.


En fait là l'intérêt serait de courir moins longtemps ?


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> En fait là l'intérêt serait de courir moins longtemps ?




iPod -> sportifs, sportifs de haut niveau

iPod mini -> sportifs du dimanche voir de club de gym

rikikiPod -> photographe en basket


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

est ce qu'on sait de quand date le dépot du nom "suffle" et "work" par apple ?


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2005)

Donc je suis un grand sportif?

en tout cas merci!


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Oui mais bon

 Peut etre que c'est l'ipod lui meme qui n'a pas d'écran... 

 on diminue la taille...

 mais rien ne dit que les ecouteur n'ont pas un module de controle avec une écran une ligne comme certains minidisque...


----------



## macaml (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai achété un iPod mini (et donc un lecteur mp3) , parce qu'il est beau, simple, 
sur batterie, que la taille me convient, qu'on peut aller directement aller à la chanson
qu'on aime et que le rapport prix/Mo est plus intéressant que les mémoires flash. 
C'est vrai que j'utilise souvent l'option "aléatoire", mais si il ne fait que ça, pourquoi
ne pas en prendre un autre... c'est pas parce que c'est Apple que je vais l'acheter.
Ma mère m'a demandé conseil la semaine dernière, je lui est conseillé d'attendre
la MacWorld, mais si il y n'y a pas d'écran, je la dirige direct vers le Packard Bell
AudioDream, qui n'a pas des fonctions au rabais  .


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2005)

Ah!
En fait, le petit nouveau, il devrait pouvoir se rajouter sur l'ancien iPod comme telecommande, mais d'apres les rumeurs itlaiennes, il risuqe de ne pas y avoir d'ecrans, il l'on vu...:mouais:  mais ne peuvent publier:rateau:


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

sans écran je trouve ça suicidaire de la part d'apple.

ce n'est pas parce qu'il y une pomme et "ipod" écrit dessus que ça va se vendre (apple photo par exemple...)

alors que les pires produits à 50 euros chez carouf on un écran 2 lignes !!!


----------



## Caster (11 Janvier 2005)

en attendant .... et si l'Ipod dominait le Monde

Vidéo délirante


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

j'ai une idée :king:
pour le nom de la chose... shufflePod ça le ferait non ? une sorte d'hommage envers mon jeu préféré (avec dark castle) sur SE30


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Janvier 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> en attendant .... et si l'Ipod dominait le Monde
> 
> Vidéo délirante


 C'est une video de psychopate!!!!


----------



## olidev (11 Janvier 2005)

Autre étude de style :


----------



## Caster (11 Janvier 2005)

Les secrets de cette fameuse bannière


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

c'est pas tout à fait tout neuf tout ça non  au moins c'est rassemblé et réécrit au propre


----------



## ficelle (11 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> Autre étude de style :




pas d'ecran, ok !

mais pas de firewire ...  

H-6  :love:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> pas d'ecran, ok !
> 
> mais pas de firewire ...
> 
> H-6  :love:




Bon dans 6 heures je saurais ce que je me ferais offrir pour mon anniv'


----------



## Nephou (11 Janvier 2005)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:
			
		

> Bon dans 6 heures je saurais ce que je me ferais offrir pour mon anniv'




Y'a deux ans je m'étais offert mon cht'it lulubook d'amour... ça va être dur de résister :rateau:


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Janvier 2005)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Y'a deux ans je m'étais offert mon cht'it lulubook d'amour... ça va être dur de résister :rateau:



il faut que tu lui trouves un compagnon  :love:


----------



## olidev (11 Janvier 2005)

http://www.ipod-shuffle.com/


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Janvier 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> Je retire, merci les italiens pour les photos, et pas malin les ricains...enfin, celui qui a affiché l'affiche....
> 
> je sort...:rateau:


 
Et si "on" l'avait payé pour qu'il fasse la gaffe ?:rateau: :modo: :king:


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> http://www.ipod-shuffle.com/


 
 Il y a un truc de bizarre avec ce nom de domaine, quand j'essaye de regarder avec whois, le domaine est encore libre... Ou alors quelqu'un vient juste de le déposer et qu'il n'est pas encore modifié ????


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

Fermer cette fenêtre
ipod-shuffle.com ()
Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.
No match for "ipod-shuffle.com".
> > > Last update of whois database: Mon, 10 Jan 2005 19:22:22 EST < < <
NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
registrar. Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.
TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our Whois
database through the use of electronic processes that are high-volume and
automated except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
modify existing registrations; the Data in VeriSign Global Registry
Services' ("VeriSign") Whois database is provided by VeriSign for
information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining information
about or related to a domain name registration record. VeriSign does not
guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a Whois query, you agree to abide
by the following terms of use: You agree that you may use this Data only
for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you use this Data
to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
that apply to VeriSign (or its computer systems). The compilation,
repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly
prohibited without the prior written consent of VeriSign. You agree not to
use electronic processes that are automated and high-volume to access or
query the Whois database except as reasonably necessary to register
domain names or modify existing registrations. VeriSign reserves the right
to restrict your access to the Whois database in its sole discretion to ensure
operational stability. VeriSign may restrict or terminate your access to the
Whois database for failure to abide by these terms of use. VeriSign
reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.
The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
Registrars.


----------



## olidev (11 Janvier 2005)

J'ai fait la même recherche et effectivement il dit que le nom de domaine est libre


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

salut, je viens d'arriver sur les forums. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de cette pratique mais je me lance.Je voudrais juste dire que je suis fan de Mac depuis 10 ans deja et qu'un iPod flash ou mini mais avec un disque dur de plus petite capacité serait pour moi le bien venu! Je trouve actuellement les iPod chers et surtout je n'ai pas besoin de 4 Go pour y mettre de la musique! De plus cela ouvrirai le marché de l'ipod au "petite bourse" ( et pas de blague sexuel SVP! ;-))


----------



## Sethi_b (11 Janvier 2005)

:rose:  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## tyler_d (11 Janvier 2005)

ce que je ne comprend pas :


comment peut on envisager d'acheter un lecteur mp3 plus de 150 euros d'une taille de 1GO sans écran ???

là faut vraiment ne voir que par apple, parce que n'importe quel concurrent fait mieux !

240 morceaux sans rien voir sur le morceau ? 

j'suis vraiment pas convaincu et j'aimerais que les futurs acheteurs potentiel argumentes plutot que "c'est apple = j'en veux un"

parce qu'à ce rythme le mac sans écran, j'ai peur du résultat ! (vont nous reservir la boule du tournesol ça serait pas étonnant !)


----------



## lel (11 Janvier 2005)

Bienvenu sur MacG ! Tu as choisis ton jour, aujourd'hui, c'est MacWorld, donc il va y avoir de l'agition dans la communaute Mac 

A+
Max


----------



## Piewhy (11 Janvier 2005)

Pffff c'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais étudier comme un fou


----------



## NightWalker (11 Janvier 2005)

Et moi donc, tu crois que je suis productif aujourd'hui au boulot...  

 Je pense que ça va être pire à partir de 18h...


----------



## ederntal (11 Janvier 2005)

C'est la journée du sans écran : le iMac sans écran... le iPod sans écran... pas de keynote restransmise sur mon écran... mais ou va le monde!!!!

Ca se trouve c'est comme l'iMac sans écran cet ipod : il faut le brancher aux ecrans externes VGA/DVI que les futurs switchers ont déja (et oui faut faire switcher) pour avoir les info sur les chansons!


----------



## texaskiller (11 Janvier 2005)

tyler_d a dit:
			
		

> ce que je ne comprend pas :
> 
> 
> comment peut on envisager d'acheter un lecteur mp3 plus de 150 euros d'une taille de 1GO sans écran ???
> ...



Salut,

Je ne suis pas directement interressé par le iPod flash (j'ai eu un mini a noel  :rateau: ). Mais je pense que ce type d'appareil (s'il ne depasse pas 150 euro) a des atouts en sa faveur.

Son prix s'il est de 150 euro rendra la chose accesible a beaucoup plus de monde. Tout le monde ne peut pas depenser 2000 balles (en balles ca parait plus concret), soit le prix d'une tres bonne micro chaine, pour un baladeur.

Certes le mini n'est pas trop gros ou lourd mais j'avoue que j'envie un peu les gens dans la rue qui ont leur clef usb autour du cou. Je trouve en effet fastidieu (et peu discret) d'avoir a sortir l'iPod de sa poche (et de sa chausette dans mon cas precis) pour changer de piste. Oui je peux acheter une telecommande mais ca revient tres cher tout ces accesoires et ca fini par rendre l'iPod tres encombrant.

Toujours au niveau de l'encombrement il est agreable de pouvoir pluger directement une clef sur un port USB sans avoir a se trimballer un cable. Ca me gene de sortir mon iPod ("ouh le branleur avec son iPod mini") et son cable au taf pour recuperer un pauvre fichier, je suis certain qu'avec une clef je le ferai plus souvent et discretement sans meme y penser.

Vient maintenant la question de l'ecran, personellement j'utilise pour le moment mon iPod exclusivement en lecture aleatoire et quand une piste ne me plait pas j'appui simplement sur le bouton suivant sans meme prendre la peine de naviguer dans les liste de lecture. La seule precaution etant de preparer ses liste de lecture proprement selon les envie du moment. On a tous nos periodes pendant lesquelles on va n'ecouter que 2 ou 3 artistes, pas la peine de se trainer l'equivalent de 800 cd pour n'ecouter qu'une dizaine de titres en se rendant au taf ou a l'ecole. L'ecran est donc utile mais pas indispensable. 

Si on ne m'avait pas offert de iPod mini a noel je pense que je me serai contenté de cet iPod flash (meme si je ne l'ai toujours pas vu) sans aucun probleme étant donné mon utilisation actuelle. (J'ai d'ailleur failli m'acheter a plusieur reprise des clef mp3 mais je me suis retunu a cause des doutes que j'avais sur la compatibilité avec iTune) Le seul fein a plus long terme est la capacité car je pense me servir de plus en plus de mon iPod comme DD pour faire la navette entre le taf et la maison.

Waouhhou !!!! je crois que c'est mon plus long post sur MacG, j'espere ne pas vous avoir trop saoulé.  :rateau:    :love:


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (11 Janvier 2005)

PieWhy a dit:
			
		

> Pffff c'est pas encore aujourd'hui que je vais étudier comme un fou


 Pas de chance, j'ai eu exam ce matin, prochain samedi! Ca me laisse le temps de "glander" sur les forums avant le début de la Keynote!:rateau:


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

olidev a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait la même recherche et effectivement il dit que le nom de domaine est libre



Resultats de la recherche effectuée sur registrar.godaddy.com (visibles en remplissant le champ texte à droite).

_Registrant:
dandi-design

San Francisco, California 94117
United States

Registered through: GoDaddy.com (http://www.godaddy.com)
Domain Name: IPOD-SHUFFLE.COM
Created on: 10-Jan-05
Expires on: 10-Jan-06
Last Updated on: 10-Jan-05_


----------



## Jc Milhet (11 Janvier 2005)

bon, vous en avez parle sony l'a fait....
non je me trompe
Apple l'a fait 


Voila votre Ipod shuffle de 512 et 1 Go dipo sur l'apple store et il est beau comme......

Une clef usb.

(de 109 à 150 ¤)


----------



## minime (11 Janvier 2005)

Ce sujet traitait des rumeurs d'iPod flash, maintenant qu'il a été présenté on peut se rabattre sur les sujets suivants.


Réactions iPod shuffle
Sujet général MacWorld 2005


----------

